# wifes flowers again. Yes, it's raining again..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

LARGER_IMAGE


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Fantastic shot.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

it's amazing what a camera can capture... then haved it enlarged and let the human eye gaze at it and become overwhelmed what we're really missing in this beautiful world...


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Now that is what I call breath taking......beautiful.....


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. This was about one of the easiest pictures I've taken. I took one stem out of the boquet and put it in a small bud vase. I set the vase on the tray in front of my bbq grill (large flat black smoker). I rolled he bbq out from under the eves until the flowers just came into the bright direct sun and the grill was still in the shadows. Of course I misted the flower for affect and just took the shot (hand held) that exposed the flowers properly and the background went black. Only trick is having some way to get the flowers in the bright sun just outside the shadows and you have instant suspended flowers. I did juggle bright/contrast in PSE slightly but that's about it. Could easily pull this off with any P&S camera as long as you could keep the flash off. Arlon

Same way I did these:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i've got a black bbq cover but it seems we've run out of sunshine down here. please send some my way when you've had enough. 

beautiful. not only is the clarity good in that top photo but i love the composition. that's one of the composition effects i'm dying to try with the weeping cherry blossoms when they bloom (if they ever bloom - can you tell it's going to be a long wait for me?  ).

as a personal preference, i _think_ this amount of misting is about the maximum that i could look at. it's _almost_ distracting from the flower blooms. -- of course, it depends on the effect you are looking for. 

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Misting? You mean it is not real rain on those pictures? ha ha Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry, Rich. The first is misted the last is real rain on a flower that's still on the bush. Same idea of catching just the flower in direct sun while leaving the background in shadow though.. To further burst your bubble, the second one is actually shot against the side of a black car that's in my backyard (50ft from the grill) waiting restoration attempt. I use the grill early in the day and the car later in the day.. Same exact approach, just a slightly different background.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Arlon, you are giving away all of your secrets....However, if I move a black ( or any color ) car into my backyard, I'll be taking pictures from a motel room soon. Ha ha 

Thanks ... You gave me a laugh this morning. It is "Houston Hot" here today in the Not-So-Frozen-North .....and when I think about heading home soon.... the weather that I will find doesn't seem too bad ( in my mind). 

Enjoy...regards, rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

My old "LTD LX" has caused more than one or two heated debates in my household.. I'd dump my old corvette before I got rid of the LTD though. It's a very rare car and makes a perfect backdrop for "suspended" flowers in the afternoon sun (when the shadows are right).


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, nice. I really like the black background, the flowers stand out so well.


----------

